# Scouting for Forest Grouse



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I finally had the pics developed from our grouse scouting morning. Tom (Texscala) and I, along with his beautiful French Brit, Arrow, went out on Friday the 8th (My setter, Gus, is still in training in Nebraska). It was a great time. Enjoy:

Arrow has a nose full:









If you look closely at the center of the pics (sorry, quick shoot, I didn't have time to zoom), you can see what she was smelling:


















Tom leading out:


















Arrow is loving this and Tom will have to comb some burrs out:


















We were surprised at the thickness/depth of the ground cover...and at the continuing abundance of wildflowers:


















It was a beautiful morning for a hike in the high country. We had partly cloudy, along with a little rain to suppress the dust. Thanks, Tom. Can't wait to get after them in earnest.

BTW, here is a pastel portrait of Arrow that I recently completed for Tom:









Rob


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you see quite a few birds? I'm coming out for the opening day and hope there are some birds to be had....

Any archers out there seeing birds?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

We saw 12-15 birds in a couple hours of hiking. I'm a rookie, but it seemed pretty good. I'm quite certain we would have bagged 3-5 of them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen about 7 to 8. one mom and the rest where baby with her. flying a cross the road and she just stood there waiting for all of them to fly by.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I jumped a couple adults and a hen with chicks while up scouting and then on the hunt, we had about seven flush right in front of us. Pretty cool... they flew in a tree above another hunter and if it had been in season, we'd have been eating grouse instead of deer heart over the campfire that night. I do think I'll make a trip back to my first location for some grouse when the season starts though. Should be good times.... I also have a couple other areas I want to check out and possibly will do some hunts with TW this fall as well.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> We were surprised at the thickness/depth of the ground cover...and at the continuing abundance of wildflowers:


_As thick as my memory serves, especially north facing slopes..._


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

This was a south facing slope. Stuff is lots thicker than the last 2 seasons. Still has birds though


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

why deer hunting I was scouting for them and this where I found them.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Remember that spot Dustin, we will go back in a couple of weeks. All it takes is a phone call. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Remember that spot Dustin, we will go back in a couple of weeks. All it takes is a phone call. :lol:


I got that spot marked. I just hope they will be there in a couple weeks and teh babys are bigger and healthy. I know im ready and my dog ready to get out and find some birds. :mrgreen: I dont know your number so I can't call you when it time. :lol:


----------

